# 1st time Grand Canyon



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

Can you? yes. Should you? That depends on what and how much you want or need to carry. And that depends on what you personally are bringing + any passengers + their gear plus shared trip gear, and/or what the trip leader needs you to carry etc.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

The boat will do just fine in the rapids....the bigger question is the amount of gear you'll need to carry and whether the boat is up to that. A 14' cat is relatively limited in what it can carry weight and size wise, and a lot of trips want every raft to pull its own weight. If your trip has enough boats for each boat to carry a reasonable amount...then I say 100% go for it with the Wave Destroyer.

I think the main thing to do is talk with your trip leader and see if they are cool with having a smaller lighter boat along on the trip and go from there.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Interesting reviews for this craft, talking about 10-20% reduction in cargo load, slower on the flats, but very capable in high flows and Class IV and V. What other rivers have you run with it? How did it handle (maneuverability, loads, etc.)?


----------



## bibwyo (Mar 16, 2018)

MiddleFork, Westwater, Yampa,


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Do it! The smaller the boat the more exciting the rapids. If you have a passenger maybe it isn't the best boat, but solo... Should be fun! You will be more maneuverable than the big boats, and can possibly run safety since you will be able to catch eddies easier than the gear barges. 

I ran a mini max down to Diamond in September, and I never regretted my boat choice. Even in the 10 footer I was able to carry all my own gear and beer, with group cocktail ice that lasted until day 12, and some other group gear plus 5 gallons of water. The only thing I would worry about with the wave destroyer is wind.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got back from a 25 day trip this afternoon. 
We had one 14' W.D. and it did great. He carried his own gear just fine, plus a little bit of group gear. Had 7 boats, with 2 being 18' rafts, so having less gear on the W.D. was fine. We did not have much wind on our trip. If you can pull it off space wise, go for it.
Have a great trip!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Oh Yeah. If you're not expected to carry someone or be one of main oarsmen on a gear pig, then you should definitely do it. I hopped on a trip after the group had already secured gear pigs and ran my 14' Vanguard. Basically self-supported and carried some group gear and another bag or two, but was manuverable enough that I could run sneak lines and avoid the giant holes on the big rapids. All the rapids no one talks about (Roaring 20s, Jewels, etc.) were a total blast.

Have a great trip!

-AH


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Happy New Year!*



mattman said:


> Just got back from a 25 day trip this afternoon.
> We had one 14' W.D. and it did great. He carried his own gear just fine, plus a little bit of group gear. Had 7 boats, with 2 being 18' rafts, so having less gear on the W.D. was fine. We did not have much wind on our trip. If you can pull it off space wise, go for it.
> Have a great trip!


Very nice, great way to start the New Year.... Good information on the 14' W.D for the OP. Know comes the fun part, cleaning up all that gear, getting it ready for the next trip. Have a great year.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I've done all the way to Pierce Ferry twice in my 143R, once solo and once with my wife. Very fun ride, and yes, I have used the maneuverability to take what the 18' boaters termed "chicken shit" runs through Lava and a couple of others. Stayed upright through both trips though! Do it and have a blast.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought about taking my 14'er my first time, but when I saw House Rock I was mighty glad to be in the 18'.

Whatever you take will probably be dialed in by day 6 though. Have fun.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd say the Destroyer was made for running House Rock right down the middle. 

It is not a gear hauler, it is a sport boat and you can run or miss anything. It can still carry some gear so load it up with a little extra beer, poop, and water. You will appreciate that ballast as you take any line you like through both meat and chicken shit.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

The two times I've been down the Grand I rowed my 14' SOTAR. I had great trips but think it was really too small to carry enough gear and and not big enough in the biggest rapids. I'll probably borrow or rent a larger boat for my (pending) next trip. Not sure what size.


----------



## Albuquerque Doug (Sep 22, 2014)

I think that would be an absolute HOOT! Wonderful boat to run. As others have mentioned, the only issue is going to be your capacity to assist with group gear. If your group is patient enough to make sure you're not overloaded, buy them extra margaritas in Flagstaff and go go go! Looking forward to hear back from you about your adventure!


----------



## Albuquerque Doug (Sep 22, 2014)

Not me; my friend Greg. But I imagine this will look familiar to you...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YVgAe0CpPzfJ6DP6HeffoVPTK-mRNK28/view?usp=sharing


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Albuquerque Doug said:


> Not me; my friend Greg. But I imagine this will look familiar to you...
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YVgAe0CpPzfJ6DP6HeffoVPTK-mRNK28/view?usp=sharing


Bow passenger didn't shift their weight much to help. They'd have been off that rock sooner with a good lean!


What was the flow in that vid?


----------



## Albuquerque Doug (Sep 22, 2014)

We think somewhere around 12K. July. Hot. I took videos of everyone else running; first boat made it past Ledge, hit another hole, then stuck and flipped. Everyone else did brilliantly. I wandered out a bit too far to the right, caught the left edge of Ledge. Wife and daughter dump-trucked pretty much immediately. I waited to do the same for the second hole. But the boat made it through great! And I learned to fine-tune my prayers; I'd whispered, "Lord, if it is your will, get the three of us through this rapid in good health with the boat upright." Technically, the prayer was answered in its entirety, though I'd argue some of the spirit of the plea got left in the lurch!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

*Shameful self promotion*



bibwyo said:


> I am wondering if I should do the Grand Canyon in my 14' Aire Wave Destroyer. Thanks for your feedback.


I almost forgot! If you find yourself in a position of needing more gear capacity on a trip at some point, or just another boat if friends have to drop out, hit me up!

I already used up my 1 trip allotment for 2019, but am always down to go run the Grand Canyon. Got a 14' raft, truck/ trailer, lots of group gear, propane shower, tipi w/ wood stove Etc. and 3 winter trips under my belt now. Could row an 18' gear hog to, if needed.

Sorry, just love being down there, so had to throw it out there!

Have fun in the WD, that things gonna be a BLAST man!


----------



## Albuquerque Doug (Sep 22, 2014)

OMG! Tell me more! Solo as an oar boat? How was Hance? Lava? Heck, for that matter, Doris?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Omg yes! I took my 12.5' SOTAR legend in 2012. So much fun. Someone else carried my cooler food, one big drybag, and backup drinks. It was soooooo much fun!


----------

